# Updated pics of handfed babies.



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

http://ourtiels.weebly.com/ot-news-blog.html


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are all adorable! I especially love the lutino pearl


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

There so cute!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the little Lutino Pearled girl... (I assume its a girl) I can't wait till I get some Lutinos in my nest boxes (Getting closer).


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG, your lutino pearl is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with everyone I love the lutino pearl.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I love the little pearl at the top! Looks like one of my babies. They are adorable!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Their cute! I actually like the cute gray's more, but still love the lutino pearl!
Also, your site had a question about you favorite mutation.... There was no pastelface!! 
haha, my fave!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

mellowyellow said:


> Their cute! I actually like the cute gray's more, but still love the lutino pearl!
> Also, your site had a question about you favorite mutation.... There was no pastelface!!
> haha, my fave!


Thanks all and thanks for the suggestion Mellow Adding it now. please be sure to stop by and vote


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love them, all so adorable!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Love the lutino pearl. Gorgeous!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks all for the great comments. There has been lots of requests for the lutino pearl female. Took a deposit on her. I Want to remate her parents come spring.


----------

